# Gus came for a visit!



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Gus has been settling in really good!
I was pouring a bit of spray millet into Gus' dish and he came over for a visit! He stayed so long I ended up having to put him back on a perch because my arm was getting tired. I wasn't expecting him to just pop on my hand so my arm was at a funny angle
I was able to snap a quick photo.
He however shows no interest in eating millet...:S


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby budgie Gus is quite adorable!.:budgie:


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Sounds like things are going great with Gus. He's a beautiful budgie!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Aw, isn't that sweet.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a sweetheart, I'm also glad Gus prefers your hand over the millet! 
This way you won't have to always reward him with food. Mine were all mostly rewarded with my own encouraging voice and praises and also some tummy kisses during trainings.


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

What a sweet little guy. I love his name. It suits him.


----------

